# ICD10 for HPV Gardasil Vaccine



## cmedsolutions@yahoo.com (Sep 24, 2015)

HELP!  I was wondering if anyone has identified the ICD10 code to bill "with" the Z23 when giving Gardasil.  The Z23 states that you have to identify the type of immunization given...?  The only code I have found would be Z11.51, screening for HPV.   

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!!!1

Cindy
cmedsolutions@yahoo.com
Cmed, Solutions, LLC
OB/GYN Specialty Coding


----------



## mmholly1231 (Sep 24, 2015)

I believe that is the only code that you have to put.  The procedure code indicates which vaccine was given.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 24, 2015)

Z23 is fine if they are just in for immunizatons. If they are there for a routine childhood exam that would go first.

My book says Procedure codes are required. That means report the CPT, its not actually telling you to put an additional diagnosis. I dont know why that note is there. I would assume people would know they need to put CPTs on their claim forms but i guess they are trying to be thorough. I noticed it in a couple of areas


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 25, 2015)

cmedsolutions@yahoo.com said:


> HELP!  I was wondering if anyone has identified the ICD10 code to bill "with" the Z23 when giving Gardasil.  The Z23 states that you have to identify the type of immunization given...?  The only code I have found would be Z11.51, screening for HPV.
> 
> Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!!!1
> 
> ...


Z23 is the only code for vaccines and immunizations.  You would not use a screening code for the admin of a vaccine.


----------

